# international schools



## fairydustonatoadstall (May 5, 2010)

hi 
Im moving to vilamoura in portugal next year with my daughter who will be 11. i am currently waiting to hear about enrolling her into a international school. has anyone been through this process and could give me any info and advice. I undertstand she will have to take an entrance exam and an interview!!!

many thanks


----------



## PETERFC (Apr 3, 2009)

*Reply*



fairydustonatoadstall said:


> hi
> Im moving to vilamoura in portugal next year with my daughter who will be 11. i am currently waiting to hear about enrolling her into a international school. has anyone been through this process and could give me any info and advice. I undertstand she will have to take an entrance exam and an interview!!!
> 
> many thanks


Hi Fairydustonatoadstall

Welcome to the Forum and Wow what a name. I have included a link to " Schools Portugal " I know of members on this and other Forums who have had there children in International schools and have then moved to local schools. I know personally of friends who have there daughters in local school in Gois and they are doing well. Just read some of the replies before you commit to a school. Wait for replies from those who have been there, got the T shirt etc.

Peterfc 666?


Expat Forum For Expats, For Moving Overseas And For Jobs Abroad - Search Results


----------



## Bubbles67 (Jan 19, 2010)

Hi,

I moved to Portugal nearly 3 years ago with 2 children, now 6 and 9. I consiered Internation schools first but then decided to go native and join the Portuguese School system...never looked back. Both boys now speak, read and write in very good Portuguese and have lots of friends.

I also have a friend here who's daughter was 11 when they arrived and did 1st year in an International school, then switched to Portuguese with only minor disruption, you should find that the schools are very accomodating with English childrena dn will provide extra tuition in the language if needed, but 11 years old is still young enough to learn the language fast....and much faster than us oldies for sure.

If you check the website below there are up-to-date articles about Education in Portugal, please read and be carefull with your information as the education system changed here in 2006, make sure your information is current.


----------



## John999 (Jul 6, 2009)

Hi and welcome
I do agree with Peter and bubbles67
International schools are only a question of money, if you can afford, they go trough. The question is; do you want your daughter to stay here or do you want her to go back to the UK when she is 18?


----------



## fairydustonatoadstall (May 5, 2010)

hi thanks for the replies. I had thought about my daughter coming back to england when she was 18 to go to university here. is that possible then?? We were also thinking of her maybe doin her first two years at the international school and then moving her to a state school but am wondering if she will recieve the same level of education or are they different???


----------



## silvers (Sep 22, 2008)

If you wish for her to go to Uni back in Britain, international school would be better for her as they take the GSCE exams.


----------



## fairydustonatoadstall (May 5, 2010)

ok which is something i would really love for her to do..... i assume from this that she wouldnt be able to do this if she was to move to a state school? major decisions to make now!!


----------



## silvers (Sep 22, 2008)

State schools do the equivalent of a baccalaureate here, you have to pass the year to progress and then pass the final year including exams.


----------



## fairydustonatoadstall (May 5, 2010)

ah ok i understand now thank you... i havent heard back from the school yet so will have to go and have a look and go from there.... just want wants best for my daughter and for her to be happy and get the best from it she can!!!


----------

